# accessible roll up doors?



## georgia plans exam (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone seen an accessible roll up door that was NOT electrically operated?

Thanks,

GPE


----------



## mark handler (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/accessibility/8882-accessible-hardware-storage-units.html


----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2013)

I knew Mark would have something.....I have never seen it, but it would all come down to balance on the door and a way to move it enough within the allowable reach range....


----------



## JPohling (Oct 9, 2013)

Accessible man door integrated into a roll up door.


----------



## Frank (Oct 9, 2013)

Typical overhead doors in mini storage unit with springs properly set to the 5 pound force and handles/ ropes so in reach range for opening and closing.  Chain operated overhead doors could also comply.


----------



## JPohling (Oct 9, 2013)

pulling on a chain definitely would require tight grasping


----------



## Jim B (Oct 10, 2013)

Put a loop in it


----------



## JPohling (Oct 10, 2013)

You would need a loop in both sides, and the loop will not go thru the mechanism


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> You would need a loop in both sides, and the loop will not go thru the mechanism


Depends on the occupancy, you will not for a self storage facility, you might for a warehouse


----------



## JPohling (Oct 10, 2013)

we just do fully accessible man doors integral to the roll up door


----------

